# Working with Azek or KOMA



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am pretty familiar with working with either of these two products, but I am looking at a project that is creating issues that I am not sure how to deal with.

The project would involve building an 'L' shaped backless enclosure approx. 48" tall and 12" deep with a flat top with an overhang and cove trim. The case isn't the issue as I will be using 3/4" material and know how to construct the case.

The issue is with the doors I want to build. I want to build raised panel doors out of the same material but know how the cut edges tend to be rough and can't be sanded smooth. Mostly concerned with the bevels on the raised panels.

Anybody have any ideas on this stuff or other suggestions as to what I can use for doors?


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

bert0168 said:


> I am pretty familiar with working with either of these two products, but I am looking at a project that is creating issues that I am not sure how to deal with.
> 
> The project would involve building an 'L' shaped backless enclosure approx. 48" tall and 12" deep with a flat top with an overhang and cove trim. The case isn't the issue as I will be using 3/4" material and know how to construct the case.
> 
> ...


I met this guy at the Home Builders show last year. He has some interesting stuff made out of Azek and Koma.
His booth was near mine and seems like the helpful type. You may be able to call him and ask a few questions.

http://www.lucianibuildinggroup.com/index.htm
http://www.lucigold.com/

Both companies are his. 

Good luck


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I would consider* priming* and painting if you're going to do a true raised panel door. The products don't absorb moisture and will hold paint really well. If painting is out of the question, I would try to keep open ":grain" edges to a minimum. Here are some options.:thumbsup:


----------

